# Check this helperwork out!



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

:lol: I really don't know what to say, except OUCH! :lol: I wonder if the footwork is mandatory or if he came up with it all on his own? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAskDHg7yag


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Little lesson for you. What do dogs learn first ??????


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Little lesson for you. What do dogs learn first ??????


Their name?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Situation and pattern. The guy is moving as if he is running. It is a good technique for really stinking fast dogs, as the crash values go down as far as the dog getting crushed.

Now tell me who the dog is, and where I can steal him. LOL


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Tax od Policie, and I'm pretty sure he's in the Czech Republic.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Situation and pattern. The guy is moving as if he is running. It is a good technique for really stinking fast dogs, as the crash values go down as far as the dog getting crushed.
> 
> Now tell me who the dog is, and where I can steal him. LOL


yeah, for real. who cares about the helper work, that was a fast GSD...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

His face reminds me od Lord vom Gleisdreck or however the **** you spell that name.


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Little lesson for you. What do dogs learn first ??????


which teat has the most milk


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

OK, got me there.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice dog. WOW


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

marcy bukkit said:


> which teat has the most milk



Darn I wish I'd have said that. That's funny right there.

DFrost


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

You all act like you haven't seen a GSD with a nice entry before.


----------



## gisela festerling (Sep 30, 2007)

Ouch is right! Nice dog!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

As for the guy, he sorta kind of reminds me of the now infamous "My New Haircut" guy. Not safe for work if you haven't seen it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JMOh-cul6M

As far as the dog, he's just like "pwnd..."


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Very nice dog!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> As for the guy, he sorta kind of reminds me of the now infamous "My New Haircut" guy. Not safe for work if you haven't seen it...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JMOh-cul6M



I kept waiting for a punchline...................


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> As for the guy, he sorta kind of reminds me of the now infamous "My New Haircut" guy. Not safe for work if you haven't seen it...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JMOh-cul6M
> 
> ...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I like the hit, quick fast and in a hurry. I just hate seeing the dog pick the sleeve up and return it to the handler. 

DFrost


----------



## Kris Finison (Nov 26, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I kept waiting for a punchline...................


With "those people" there never is a punchline. =;

Nice dog in the video, by the way.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I like the hit, quick fast and in a hurry. I just hate seeing the dog pick the sleeve up and return it to the handler.
> 
> DFrost


Sport dogs! :smile: 
David, this is where you take over and show the dog how it's really done.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

think the bold boy should have been on his toes haha, he was planted on the spot, flick the right arm out with the whip , right foot forward ...boom lovely catch jobs a goodun haha


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I just hate seeing the dog pick the sleeve up and return it to the handler. 


On the other hand, if a dog hit a guy in the stomach with his new bashing muzzle like the retards in wales, there would be broken ribs. As it is, I wonder how many people could take this dog without a sleeve, and would the dog accept the fact that nothing was coming off ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Seeing as how I'm not in Wales or SCal, I won't be turning a muzzled dog loose on someone. However, I have seen broken ribs and other bones during hits, both in training and in actual deployment. I've already stated my opinion of the muzzle thingy. If a decoy were to lose the sleeve with one of my dogs, he best have a really, really good back-up plan or a fast acting handler. 

DFrost


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I must have watched that clip about 20 times, for some reason it makes me laugh so hard I almost pissed my pants, it's the guy completely locking up as the dog is coming I think.


----------

